# Fantasy Base Sizes



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Do the sizes of bases matter as much in fantasy as they do in 40k? I want to use the FW Herald of Nurgle that comes with the Nurgle DP as a sorcerer, but he doesn't fit really well on a standard sized base, so I was thinking about going up to the next size. I can stick him on the smaller base if I have to, but I'd rather not for modelling purposes haha.

Cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fairly sure he fits on a 25x25. Might need some squidging around with the Plaguebearers, but it fits. But yeah, larger base sizes matter, usually; although it's usually detrimental, certain Magic Items or effects have more strength the larger the base, or allow it to be more effective.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sadly base size does mater, a herald is generally on a normal sized Base. For fantasy you can't screw around with base size for looks sadly, But there are some ways around this rule such as putting 3 Models on a cav base and so on.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Totally forgot to mention he will be a Nurgle Sorcerer in a WoC army haha, but if the base has to be of regular size, I will just have to squeeze him onto it. Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In that case, it's even better. When making the unit, set out the front rank with him placed in it, and then build the plastic sets around him. With metal or single piece resin, it's harder to get them to rank up unless you're magic with a knife and putty.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh good thinking, and it would look sick too since he's a slug to have a trail of slime, continuing from his base onto the bases of the Warriors directly behind him, as if they'ce been marching forward through his sludgy trail haha.


----------

